# Tripletail on fly



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)




----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome catch!


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet. I caught one in Louisiana about that size. Very unusual catch on the fly according to my guide. He told me they are good to eat but I released it. How do you like the NRX?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yellow.... triples may be unusual in Lousiana but down here in paradise (the edge of the Everglades) they're a pretty common fly target. I won't pay them much attention until mid summer -but from then all the way into early October we'll be hunting them in very, very shallow water (none of this running offshore where everyone targets them around crab trap floats...).


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Nice!


Congrats. With the effects you used that is one of the best photos I have seen.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, I like the nrx a lot until I broke the tip this weekend and had to send it back. Maybe the turnaround time won't be too long. There's fish to be caught.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great photography!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome pics and nice triple tail! 

Tidesright


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are great photos, nicely done. Put an Everglades on my new NRX and hope to try it out this next week in the Glades.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my favorites. We've found them in the oddest back country spots besides offshore. Great 6-7 wt fun.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That is one sexy shrimp fly


----------

